# Boys and Girls....



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

with Vernon Kaye

Anyone else accidently watched this ......and enjoyed it?

The guy last week bought ( and kept) a TVR Tuscan with part of his Â£100k allowance.

Great fun with mingers, babes and shopping! Excellent combination, IMO.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And if you're bored you can play Babe or Minger here!!
http://channel4.com/entertainment/tv/mi ... index.html

You can send your mates photos in for a public verdict, how cruel is that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

quality link...... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know, I know I need to get out more ;D

I've posted your photo BTW


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

lol...... i hope you've got your on there......... when you do, post a link and the forum can place their votes...... 

although on the female league..... there are a fair few mingers on there..  great comedy...! and the mens league is even funnier.......... kept the office busy all lunch time...... 8) 8)

although wasn't there a classic pic of vlastan out there somewhere.. they should defo' should get sent in.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa...you wouldn't mind then if I put your picture there then?

OK I will make it a fair game. I will put yours and my picture and let the public vote for us...so much fun!! ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Almost as much fun as looking at this site:

http://www.uglypeople.com

:-X [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hold on there boy! Â I'm a minger for sure so thats not fair. :'( (With a face fit only for radio Â :-/ .

Do you still have my photo then? why?

Post yours and I'll vote 100% babe


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul says that I am a minger!!

So will we be both minging then? 

You photo is somewhere inside my hard disk...together with the rest of them!!  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It would be funny but I couldn't cope with having my minger status certified.

Go on Vlastan put yours up, you have nothing to be scared of.
Did you see my joke about you in the joke room BTW?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...I have just seen the joke! I don't normally visit this place!

So I can make your whole week then?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

er no


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

so then are you both going to get your pics on that C4 site or ? ?? ?........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am thinking about mine!!

But I need Lisa's blessing for her photo! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> But I need Lisa's blessing for her photo! Â ;D


What photo ?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Leave it out you lot, No you don't have my authority  ;D


----------

